# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  One way to make a custom box

## T. Ashley McGrew

If only we had one of these machines....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbnanuMhErU&feature=youtu.be

Actually these days some companies like Talas do have them and as a result the cost of getting truly custom-sized boxes can be much lower than it has been in the past due to the fact that you aren't paying the significant fees that used to be required to set up traditional equipment to do die cutting and creasing the way boxes are made in larger quantities and relatively reduced labor costs compared to old fashioned hand fabrication.

If you have serious time limitations - either in terms of calendar  based deadlines or just in terms of delegatable staff time, getting custom boxes made might be more sensable and affordable than you think. As well don't forget that custom sized boxes can utilize storage space much more efficiently by eliminating "dead space" on shelves and in drawers. Consider systematically using a combination of standard sized boxes for the majority of available space with custom boxes made to fill in voids.

Anyway, if you don't happen to have a cadre of skilled volunteers just waiting in the wings to fulfill your every need this might be an option worth considering.

----------

